# Shootin' The Bull



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is my entry for Joerg's Zodiac signs contest... but it also shows that the same principles apply to many different types of slingshots when shooting.






It's made from G10 and canvas micarta, with a raku style paint job applied to make the eyes pop a little:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Complete and utter bullshot Bill









Nice shooting as always.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Now that is cool! It's a functional sculpture!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very clever, Bill!!! And of course, fantastic shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

If this doesn't win I'm gonna have a fit...

may I invite everyone who loves this design and work of art to vote asap

the first of the zodiac series... Mr. Hays will you please do all 12? That will make the most beautiful collection ever...

Credits to everyone who worked so hard on the zodiac competition


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Texas Bull!, Good shooting Bill!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A true work of art.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great job Bill. You have my vote. I am glad to see you striking matches with the Top Slot But then i think you could wrap two limbs in a barb wire handle and shoot chick peas with a rubber band and strike a match.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it's all for fun!


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

nice ss and there is nothing wrong with ur aim


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

being new here I dont know if I get to vote but if I do, then the bull gets mine.
gives a whole new line of thought on what could be used as a design.
Come to think of it strikewzens kendo mask udside down looks like a possible candidate.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The man can shoot the Bull fo sho!!!







Man Bill, do you ever not have wind down there. Amazing shot even at a dead calm,but with wind-astounding! Cool frame too! Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

love it ! i can just imagine what youd do for a gemini . 2 in one ! ! !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a bull rhat I did for fun several years ago. It is just a boot puller! I don't know when as I don't have the orginal photo, just copys. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you shoot as accurate with that top band attachment vs the OTF you usually use?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys!

Bill,
I _think_ we have that same boot puller at the antique mall!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

treefork said:


> Can you shoot as accurate with that top band attachment vs the OTF you usually use?


No I can't.
But it is the closest to my normal accuracy of all the methods of attachment I've tried though.
The OTF or TTF attachment does not induce any band twist on drawing, so there is no incidental "throw" imparted on the ball if it is a tiny bit off center in the pouch. TTF just allows a lot more consistency shot to shot.
If properly setup, the OTT methods can be pretty accurate as well, but it just takes longer to get used to it and it seems shot to shot consistency is never quite as good.

Each attachment method offers advantages and disadvantages. TTF slingshots are generally necessarily larger to accomodate the pass through of the ammo. Whereas OTT attachments allow for a smaller fork architecture since the ammo usually passes over the top... IF the bands are setup properly that is.
I've stayed out of the whole pouch twist and tweek issue due to not wanting to sound argumentative... but I can tell you this much, after reviewing dozens of slow motion videos that I have done and that others have done as well... the pouch twist does nothing other than impart spin to the projectile and no matter how much or what angle of "tweek" is used, the pouch immediately corrects it's self on release.
The real key to clearing narrow forks is in the way the bands are attached/setup.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Bill.I really appreciate your view and explanation on this matter. I'm having a hard time adjusting to TTF method. I'm comfortable with your OTT method.I'm not sure yet why I can't shoot as well TTF. If I didn't see your shooting feats , I probably would have given up on TTF for OTT.


----------

